# Jim Francis passed away



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got a note from Becky. Jim passed away this morning at 0930. I am really going to miss him. He was a long time buddy...someone I chatted with most nights on MLS chat...one of our regulars...and a great guy and super modeler.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I spoke with Becky a few minutes ago. Jim's passing was peaceful. He just stopped breathing. He wasn't in pain. He was awake for the first time since Thursday. He breathing was labored, but he knew Becky was there and talked with her to the very end when he just stopped breathing. He's in a better place now...and for that we can all be thankful. 

I'm going up to his home tomorrow. All his family is arriving today to support Becky...sisters, children, grand children. Becky will have a lot of support.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My condolences to you, Becky, and their family. Thanks for keeping us posted through this. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to the Francis family. 

Tommy, Jacque and Grace
Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike for the update.. .. Now he can get back to running trains and working in his hobby with old freinds with no pain. Will be missed here thro. God bluss all.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Thank You Mike for the update. 

My condolences to Becky, and their family.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences and prayers to Becky and the Francis family.

And my condolences to you Mike. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Becky, Jim will be in our thoughts and our prayers. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Please add our condolences to Becky and her family (and to you, too)... 
Makes that little recipe book all that much more "special"... 
Duncan & Debbie


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to the Francis family.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences to the family of Jim!! Regal


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Gail & I send our condolences to the Francis Family. Becky, we'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

Thanks for keeping Jim's extended railroad family in the loop. Our prayers are with Becky and family. 

As you may recall, we discussed this topic at Marty's; putting aside your own plans and agenda to support your friends, especially when they need it most and often when it is least convenient for you. Many of us are getting older, like it or not,... so NEVER pass up a chance to visit one of your "old" friends or you may later be wishing you had. Making those visits is now is at the top of my "bucket" list. We often learn too late how important our friends and family really are. 

May God bless the whole family.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike,
Condolences from my family on Becky's and your loss. Jim was a great guy. I only with I had got to meet him in person.
LAO


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Please also pass on my condolences, I only met him the one time but it was memorable. 
Thanks Mike for keeping us informed. 

David.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chandlor and I send our condolences and prayers to Becky and the Francis family. Jim was a great guy and will be missed dearly. 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

My condolences to Becky and family. 

What a blessing for him to come out of it enough to have some final communication and go peacefully without pain. 

My mom went recently, and was non-communicative for several weeks... I wish I had had some change for some final words. 

Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences as well. It's always hard when someone you respect passes.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thoughts and Prayers To the Francis family. You will be sadly missed Jim


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

My condolences to you, Becky, and their family. Thanks for keeping us posted through this. 
I was privledged to chat with Jim a few times in the chat forum, I pray for strength for you 
Mike, with your loss recently , Margie, and now Jim, it can be tough, Be Blessed. 
Thanks Dennis


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just finishing up a 24/7 project that has kept me more than busy for the past few months. I decided to check back in here at MLS and I find this. I'm so, so sorry to hear this news. Jim did an excellent job of being a great human being and I will miss him terribly. My heartfelt condolences to Becky and all Jim's family and friends. We lost a good one. 
Chris


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
Our condolences to you on the loss of your friend, and to Becky and Jims family. 

Chuck& Gerry


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very sorry. I think I only met Jim and Becky once at the rusty boat but remember him as an active participant in Chris's figure class! 
John


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Jim. My condolences to Becky and the family. I never knew Jim, but I know he was a great guy.

My prayers and thoughts are with the family.
Bob


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Our condolences to Jims family :-(


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Our prayers are with the family. Jim and I exchanged e-mails and several of my TIPS articles came from some of his suggestions. I will miss his input.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My condolences to his family! He was always a friendly, helpful caring part of our family here!!! He will really be missed!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Jim was a great friend.. He will be missed..


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I've only known Jim & Becky thru the MLS on-line family, but they are the best of the best, sorry to lose Jim and my thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

A great loss for the MLS community. Jim will be greatly missed. My condolences to his family. 


-Kevin.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

My heartfelt condolences to Jim's family. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thoughts and Prayers To the Francis family. Thanks for the info Mike. Later RJD


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to the Francis family. He was a fine and gentle man.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Our sympathy & condolences to Becky & the Family. It was always a delight to run into Jim & Betty at the shows. His smile will be missed!


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi, Mike. Thank you very much for your informed. I would be very happy to known Jim on MLS. RIP.. Jim ! Please kindly send my warm regards to Becky. Hope she and her family are not too sad.


----------



## Phil Creer (Jan 2, 2008)

Just caught up with this thread. So sorry to hear that Jim is no longer with us, he was a **** of a nice bloke and a good chat friend back in the old days. 
On the other hand, think about the GR waiting for the rest of us the other side of the Pearly Gates, Jim has joined Piute John, CJ (Chili John), NJ George Thomas, JD Laffoon, Tiny and others I'm sure will come back to my mind and with all of that expertise I reckon eternity could be a lot of fun! (provided the RCS batteries hold out....) 
Jim, bless you, another one of the good blokes gone.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Just thought I'd peek in and see what was up and ran across this and I am truly astonished to read the news. Garden railroading has taken such a back-seat in our lives with our daughter becoming no so little anymore, I haven't been near as involved in the last couple years as I once was nor as much as I would like. Back when I was a more visible fixture here, Jim and I had a couple talks on-line and I always enjoyed them....even when he was doing his job as a moderator and reminding me what we were all here for. 

I can't say enough how sad I am to see this thread and can only wish everyone that was close to Jim will accept our condolences.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Jim's passing. My prayers will be with Becky and the family. I had no idea that Jim had died or was even in bad shape until I got a letter from Joe D. in the above post. i'm so sorry. 
Jim Carter


----------

